# Well I joined the CEL club



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

MilTownSHO said:


> At just shy of 80k miles I am getting a P24C7 code.
> 
> Cleared it the first time and stayed off for a week, cleared it a second time, and today... about a week later I remote started my car just to have it shut off immediately. I knew what it was, the code is back.
> 
> ...


sounds like you have had good luck so far, have you had recall work and all completed yet? If you haven't and have dealer do the work might be a good time to address both issues.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> sounds like you have had good luck so far, have you had recall work and all completed yet? If you haven't and have dealer do the work might be a good time to address both issues.


I actually work at a Chevy dealer. Recall was done last week and I just discovered tonight that the sensor is now covered under special policy. Good luck continues! k:


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

MilTownSHO said:


> I actually work at a Chevy dealer. Recall was done last week and I just discovered tonight that the sensor is now covered under special policy. Good luck continues! k:



Please share what special policy means?


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> Please share what special policy means?


It means GM extended the warranty on that part. If you have an issue with it they will replace it for 10 years from the date the car was purchased or 120,000 whichever comes first.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

MilTownSHO said:


> At just shy of 80k miles I am getting a P24C7 code.
> 
> Cleared it the first time and stayed off for a week, cleared it a second time, and today... about a week later I remote started my car just to have it shut off immediately. I knew what it was, the code is back.
> 
> ...


You made it further than I did the first time without a CEL. I got to about 61K miles.


----------

